# lets see your bow fishing boats



## jr123

I am looking to get into bow fishing, and would like some info on some basics ill need to outfit a boat and if you could post some pictures of your rigs that would be awesome!


----------



## JpEater

Here is a picture of my ride.


----------



## Burton

Here is something a little different.  3 500W lights clamped onto cement blocks running off a Honda EU2000i in a 17' 05' Nitro Bass boat.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula




----------



## bullardsls1




----------



## keowens31

All this is new to me as well. What kind of lights are these, and what's the power source?


----------



## bullardsls1

I use metal Halide lights and power them with a generator


----------



## jr123

bullardsls1 could you tell me about your fan? what kind is it and where did it come from, also how does it work and what does it run off of? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## 1gr8bldr

What are all the lights for??? Just kidding. We bowfish in the daytime. Well, not so far this year. To much rain causing the river to be up and muddy


----------



## bullardsls1

Jr123 the fan is like a above the water troller will push my boat 6 mph . Goes real good in shallow water and pushes thru grass and Lilly pads . It's just a 20 hp Honda horizontal shaft motor with a 38 inch 4 blade prop .  Runs off gas it's set up where u can choke 'crank 'throttle and steer from the front . I have fished off trollers and airboats but the fan is cheaper on gas than a airboat but faster than trollers and will go more places .lil on the noisy side but I love it


----------



## jr123

Did you build the fan yourself or did you buy it, if you built it could you share the plans or where you got it from please?


----------



## UpSouth811

bow.fishingcountry.com will have all the info you need on a fan


----------



## bullardsls1

I bought the fan set up with my last boat . Bowfishing country has lots of great info .if I was building  a new Bowfishing boat I would be looking into a kicker set up .


----------



## bullardsls1

this guy has it figured out lol


----------



## ihuntcatahoula

Man I hate to own up to it but I had thought about the squirrel cage propulsion before.


----------



## bullardsls1

That boat there is a killing machine lol


----------



## webfootwidowmaker

bullardsls1 said:


> this guy has it figured out lol




That thing is purrdy


----------



## bronco611

bullardsls1, I love that new concept of the extenda deck you made on the front!!! You should get a patent on it I know someone trying to steal your concept. My type of modification, cheep and functional, who needs those big ole wide boats?


----------



## bullardsls1

Bronco611 build ya one


----------



## Gaducker

Are those big LEDS working out for ya?  Bright enough?  I hear batts last 6 to 8 hrs on this set up are yall running small gennys to charge batts while shooting?  I bought a large genny two years ago and dont really want to listen to it again this year.

ANybody got a link to a particular led that they like?


----------



## JpEater

Gaducker said:


> Are those big LEDS working out for ya?  Bright enough?  I hear batts last 6 to 8 hrs on this set up are yall running small gennys to charge batts while shooting?  I bought a large genny two years ago and dont really want to listen to it again this year.
> 
> ANybody got a link to a particular led that they like?



I run the 120v version. I have 10- 50w LED's and 2-150w MH's on my seat stand. I run all of mine off of an Eu2000. It totals out to about 870watts. I love the LED's. I have had Halogens, MH and HPS. I don't have any plans of taking the LED's off. They are plenty bright enough to shoot fish over. 

Check out SeeLiteLEDs.com they have top notch 50w and 80w LED's.


----------



## jerry russell

All LED with no generator.


----------



## castandblast

This is mine for right now. But I may be saying good bye to it because it's up for sale.


----------

